# Foodsafe plastic tubing for water supply



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

I am in the process of re-doing my plumbing setup, and have a Shurflo 2088 pump (24 volt DC).... it has a plastic housing and Shurflo recommends using flexible tubing to attach it to the rest of the plumbing. I am trying to find what plastics are considered 'foodsafe'. I had originally used braided PVC, but have been reading that PVC is not good for supply lines, it contains carcinogens. I am not crazy paranoid, but I would like to find something that is industry-approved as 'foodsafe' and will work in this application.
Any ideas?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

PEX

http://www.toolbase.org/Design-Construction-Guides/Plumbing/pex-design-guide


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Somewhere down the line I remember reading that the clear, reinforced (you can see the wire) tubing readily available at the local hardware store is the thing to use.

Its worked in my system for several years now.

Use it and quit worrying. You'll get more bad stuff just from breathing the air in 'town'.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Visit a camp trailer parts/repair place. They should be able to supply what you need.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Jim-mi said:


> Somewhere down the line I remember reading that the clear, reinforced (you can see the wire) tubing readily available at the local hardware store is the thing to use.
> 
> Its worked in my system for several years now.
> 
> Use it and quit worrying. You'll get more bad stuff just from breathing the air in 'town'.


 Yep, thats the stuff I was using, reinforced PVC tubing. I just ran across a govt. website that talked about not using PVC... like I said, not too paranoid, I'm only using a few feet of it, but since i was re-doing the system anyway, I was looking to see what other options were out there.

And that braided PVC is labeled for 'food and beverage dispensing', which is why I went with it in the first place, a few years ago.

Thanks for the advice, Jiimi and WhiteWolf.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

any beverage company should have it it is regularily used to move soda and beer from keg to despensing gun or tap


----------



## kbabin (Aug 1, 2006)

^^^ Yep, home brewers use "food safe" tubing. 

Check www.northernbrewer.com for ideas on what sizes and types are available.

Kev


----------

